# AMS Jackson Sharp passenger cars



## suffolk_rr (Dec 27, 2007)

For some time, I've been trying to find a supplier in the UK who has any stock of D&RGW J&S passenger cars, but so far to no avail. 
Are they currently available? If anyone does know where I can buy a single car, perhaps you could mail me off-list? 

[email protected] 



If they are not currently available, is a further production run likely? 

thanks 


Keith


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, another production run is due in this late fall and winter.
There will be some new paint schemes as well.
j


----------

